

A Case for Those Extra 10 Pounds - cwan
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052748704464704575208082569868428.html

======
keefe
In this article, self justifications for fat folks. Think about it... 10 extra
pounds, right? We burn on average B calories per day and we consume E calories
per day. There is a delta of D = E - B calories. If S=Sum(D, time1,
time2)<-3500 we lose a pound of fat in time2-time1 and conversely if S>3500 we
gain a pound of fat. That's how human beings work. So, if you're 10 pounds
overweight and you want to stay ten pounds overweight? You must adjust your
lifestyle so D=0. There's no magic that happens to make some people gain more
or less weight, though base metabolic rates differ. So, you're 10 lbs
overweight... If you cut 500 calories per day (have a salad instead of
lunch... D=-500) you'll lose that 10 lbs in 10 weeks, the you can lose the
weight then readjust to D=0 later. So, why not just spend those 10 weeks and
look good?

~~~
Psyonic
Is this comment even serious? You've been on this site for nearly two years
now... how many articles have there been that talk about this issue,
explaining that the equation you have given (while true) doesn't work because
E and B aren't necessarily independent? Consuming less calories can change
your metabolism, affecting your burn rate. The body is a complex hormonal
system, its not that easy.

~~~
keefe
Of course it's serious and not the first time that I've made it here. I have
read articles that attempt to criticize this model for nutrition and fitness
and I have rejected them. While the body may be a complex system, simple
equations often effectively model complex systems. Think about predator/prey
dynamics and the relatively simple differential equations that very
effectively model it for biological research. The equation I stated is
approximately how the body works and it is effective for all but the most
aberrant scenarios. Of course there are limits - most people cannot lose or
gain more than 2-3 pounds per week. Within those limits, this model is
extremely effective. E and B are effectively independent. We're not trying to
solve an equation here and get EXACTLY X amount of fat loss in Y amount of
time. If you can estimate D to be approximately -500/day then you'll lose
approximately a pound a week. You'll have more error in your measurement of B
and E than you will see as a result of a change in metabolism.

edit... fix typo and note that I currently weigh 187lbs and I used to weigh
225 lbs. This model was a very effective guide for me.

